# Today's Visit



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Today we visited our little guy for the last time before picking him up (and our first visit knowing he was ours), and boy was it amazing! Our boy is an absolute dream of a pup. Perfect mix of feisty and mellow, confident and smart. I got my hands on him for the first time to check his form (which is beautiful) and we worked on stacking him a bit and introduced him to a show lead, both for the first time. Pup caught on very quickly and was holding a stack after 10 minutes of work (he also free stacks wonderfully). He peed AND pooped on the pee pad for us which is SO comforting. Looking like we've got another smarty on our hands!

I am so unbelievably happy with the breeder we chose. She tells it like it is, giving us tips we never got from Mario's (though they were wonderful) and informing us of the nasty nuances of the show world ("it's not for the faint of heart" she said). She's also kind of taken me under her wing, offering to attend run throughs with me, bring me to shows, and inviting me to stop by any time I wanted extra practice. I truly feel like we have a partner in this, and I'm so so happy.

We did some shopping after the visit, ordered the grooming supplies she recommended, and got our name on a puppy-K wait list. We have a vet appointment set for a week after he comes home, and we are almost done puppy proofing. The next thread I post will be about his first day or two. Only 6 days!

(I did get a couple pictures which I will upload once I have computer access)


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sounds fantastic, so happy for you, you have really lucked out with your breeder and your little guy. Glad you had such a good visit and I will be thinking about you the next 6 days because I will be doing the same for the next 5.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Photos are attached! Sorry about the quality...front facing camera was not the best choice. 12 weeks old and his eyes are already missing!



Ollie"s Mom said:


> Sounds fantastic, so happy for you, you have really lucked out with your breeder and your little guy. Glad you had such a good visit and I will be thinking about you the next 6 days because I will be doing the same for the next 5.


Ditto! Can you believe it's so soon? I feel like just last week I was looking at the 1 month pictures on Facebook thinking "Oh wow, I'd love to have one of them". Crazy that my guy is 3 months old already. And didn't you just announce Hershey yesterday? :surprise: Best of luck to you guys!

EDIT: Made an uploading mistake with the photos, so they're attachments rather than thumbnails. Sorry y'all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, he keeps getting cuter and cuter! It's fantastic that you are developing a great relationship with your breeder. I think that is SO important. (And often overlooked when people are caught up in shopping for cute faces!!!)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so sweet!! Looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

KarMar said:


> The next thread I post will be about his first day or two.


 Looking forward to the name reveal!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It won't be long now before that cutie is home with you!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, so cute. You guys are going to have a great time with this smart little guy. I can't wait to hear the name too. The suspense is almost over.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This week is going to go soooooo sloooooooow for you!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

He's so cute and I'm so happy for you. What a wonderful sounding relationship you are going to have with your breeder. You must be thrilled and so excited.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Oh, he keeps getting cuter and cuter! It's fantastic that you are developing a great relationship with your breeder. I think that is SO important. (And often overlooked when people are caught up in shopping for cute faces!!!)


His resemblance of a panda also continues to get stronger :laugh2: We are all so grateful to have found Sheila just based on her beautiful dogs and wonderful support; the fact that she lives about 20 minutes away (with our training center smack dab in the middle of us) is just an added bonus!

Just wanted to give you a huge thanks as well. Everyone preparing to bring a Hav puppy into their life needs a Karen; you've been amazing.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This week is going to go soooooo sloooooooow for you!


Hahah I'm definitely feeling that already. Mario was brought home a week earlier than we were told by the 'rents to expect, so there was no suspense. With our new guy, I'll be the one picking him up, so I know the timing down to the hour!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Four more days, right? How exciting. He's sooooo adorable.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

PaulineMi said:


> Four more days, right? How exciting. He's sooooo adorable.


Yep! Just four days. Crazy that it's so soon. We are a little nervous but SO excited. Can't wait til you guys get to bring yours home!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Just using this for our final pre-puppy update. He was supposed to come home today (6 hours ago), but Momz and I had a long commitment that, if it went over time, would have overlapped with an event our breeder had to attend. We ended up being at our event 2 and a half hours too long to get him today, and called our breeder a few hours before our pickup time (she new in advance it would be a tight squeeze). Picking him up tomorrow around noon, and we have the whole day free which is wonderful. 2 scheduled visits for tomorrow: my grandmother and Momz' coworker, two very trusted people. Excited!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh no another day to wait. Oh well you sound really busy, so it's probably for the best. Now you can have a great day with the little guy and relax and enjoy it. Can't wait to see pics. AND THE NAME!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

If you're on daylight savings time you got to eliminate an hour of waiting.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ok, so how is this little baby doing. Dying to hear everything and of course the name.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Ok, so how is this little baby doing. Dying to hear everything and of course the name.


Everything is _wonderful_ so far. He's currently having a little nap next to me, half in his crate, half out (the way he likes it...one of a couple quirks we've discovered). So far he is 6 for 6 on potties, both on pads and outside. He and Mario are ignoring each other for the most part (I'm glad he's not a pest...probably a product of living with 6 adult dogs ages 1.5 to 13).

I'll post a thread with a more detailed update, his name, and pictures at some point tomorrow. I can't believe how wonderful he is, though.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

PICS!!!!!!!!!

And congrats on your little one.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

How nice that you are so happy with your "wonderful" new puppy. :thumb: Before you know it he and Mario will be having all kinds of fun together.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a cutie pie. I'm excited for you and tried the show ring myself for about a year. Its so nice to have a mentor and your breeder sounds like she knew how to pick a good show potential pup for you.


----------



## jlagrone (Jan 11, 2015)

*Awaiting Hav #2*

I am so happy for you to have held your new pup. Last year at this time we made the 5 hour drive to be able to play with our Buzz and then had to go home and wait a couple of weeks before we could bring him home. Now we are awaiting the birth of the litter that we hope will have our new little girl.

For our first puppy, the breeder and I emailed a lot and she choose the puppy that she thought fit us the best. We couldn't be happier with her choice, so this time I'll try to be more relaxed and let her decide. It is just that the are all so endearing, and I feel bad about choosing one over another.

I'll try not drive her crazy asking for movies and pictures of the puppies. Last time I did offer to set up a puppy cam so I could watch them live. It didn't get done, but I might suggest it again. My big selling point is that I'll bother her less. However, who would like to sell a puppy to someone who isn't over the moon about getting the puppy!

The litter is due the end of March and they will be half siblings to Buzz as it is the same mother. We hope all goes well and we'll be a family of 4 in late May, early June.

Here is a picture of Buzz right after we brought him home.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

KarMar said:


> Everything is _wonderful_ so far.
> 
> I'll post a thread with a more detailed update, his name, and pictures at some point tomorrow. I can't believe how wonderful he is, though.


Sounds like you have a perfect puppy! Can't wait to see more pictures on your new thread.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So glad you have your little man home. Mario sounds like Ollie, he just avoids as much as he can. There have been glimmers of playing together though which is a good sign so hang in there Mario will come around. Can't wait for pics of the Lil Woof and please end this so I don't have to call him that hahaha.


----------

